# What Are You Reading This Winter?



## Jill (Jan 2, 2012)

What are you folks reading this winter?

I'm a die hard *Stephen King* fan and have read all of his, including 11/22/63. I also like *Dean Koontz* and have read just about all except his book that came out last month.

Over the years, I've gotten most of my book recommendations from the folks here! I especially love series where the character is the focus of multiple novels. The past year or so, I have enjoyed:


*Charlain Harris* --all of her Southern Vampire series as well as her Harper Connelly series -- LOVE!
*Jeff Lindsay* -- all the Dexter Books -- even better than the Showtime series!
*Kathy Reichs* -- all the Tempe Brennan books and both the Virals books -- really enjoyed the Tempe books
*Patricia Cornwell* -- just now on the 4th Kay Scarpetta book and will read all the others -- loving the books and icing on the cake is the geographic setting is HOME to me
*Johnathan Tropper* -- read This Is Where I Leave You and laughed out loud. Read his others and thought they were also good, but not as good as the latest.
*Kathryn Stockett* -- The Help (LOVED IT!)
*Robert McCammon* -- Swan Song (loooooved!)
*Gregory Macquire* -- Wicked (tried it, but couldn't get into it)
*Lee Smith* -- Black Mountain Breakdown (did not like it, but it is one of my mom's favorites)

I'm planning to read Janet Evanovich's Stephanie Plum series after I finish with Cornwell's Kay Scarpetta books. I also have the Discworld series on audio, but haven't started it yet. I hope it will be easy to get into. I couldn't get into Wicked -- too wierd. I really love series because I read the books back to back and it's easy to get into a new book when the characters are familiar.

I nearly never "read" a paper book for fun, but listen to unabridged audio books on my office commute and also before bed. I read A LOT that way and it feels like bliss to be read to. Plus, a favorite guilty pleasure is to curl up on the couch with H while he watches TV and I listen to a book on my iPhone






*What are you all reading? What would you recommend or not recommend? *


----------



## Lizzie (Jan 2, 2012)

I wouldn't know what to suggest others read. So glad to know you are a reader. As a writer myself, it is always inspiring to know people still read.

Here is a wonderful website, where one can read tons of super books.

http://www.classicbookshelf.com/library/

I ploughed my way though 'Middlemarch', once again. It is heavy reading and took me almost an entire year to finish. This is a work by George Eliot. (nom de plume of Mary Ann Evans), It is one of those literary masterpieces of massive text, which might appear to some, as daunting. However, Eliot sculpts her characters in depth, and none fail to entice one in. After all, she had much from which to draw, having not been without a great deal of Victorian controversy, herself. Some are convinced this is the greatest novel of all time.

 

My favourite author, is Thomas Hardy. I never tire of 'Far From The Madding Crowd', and 'The Mayor of Casterbridge'.

I just sent a copy of my 'The Ostler's Daughter', off to my agent in the UK. Wish me luck that they like it.

Lizzie


----------



## alongman (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm a huge James Patterson and John Grisham fan.......even though they are not "new" books, I still enjoy them.


----------



## barnbum (Jan 2, 2012)

In adult books--the last three were

The Silent Gift by Michael Langdon Jr.

Proof of Heaven: A Novel by Mary Curran Hackett

Stay by Allie Larkin

Of those Stay got a 10--laugh out loud funny and tender too.

I reread the entire James Herriot series this summer. LOVE those books.

I read a lot of books for 10-11 year olds to see what's good to recommend for book report books, what's good for read alouds, or what works best for Lit Circles.

For kids, I read these over break and loved them:

Midnight Rider by Joan Hiatt Harlow

Firestorm! by Joan Hiatt Harlow

Love, Aubrey by Suzanne M. LaFleur Fabulous book on how a child deals with grief.

Right now I'm reading Metaphors and Analogies-Power Tools for Teaching Any Subject for a group discussion for work.

Except for books I read for my profession, the kids' books are purchased with points from Scholastic, and adult books are put on hold through the library system--and they call me when a title is ready to be picked up. No high tech reading for me--I want to actually turn pages and curl up in a soft chair with a cup of tea when I read. I like to smell my books.





I'll come back to read others' lists once I'm free to read fiction again!


----------



## Matt73 (Jan 2, 2012)

Right now, I'm reading The Strain by Guillermo del Toro and Chuck Hogan and Mr. Murder by Dean Koontz. I want to read Eragon, but wasn't sure about it...opinions?


----------



## RescueMini (Jan 2, 2012)

I finally finished the Inheritance Cycle (Eragon) and loved it. I'm not usually one for fantasy, but I found myself being wrapped up in the books and not being able to put them down. (Finished the first three books in a week and the last book in less than 44 hours).


----------



## jacks'thunder (Jan 2, 2012)

Jill- Was that new Stephen King about JFK? I was hoping for it for Christmas but things didn't work out that way this year! But fingers crossed for it for my B-day if a few days!


----------



## chandab (Jan 3, 2012)

You mean I'm supposed to have time to read, too. About the only reading I get done is right here and the occassional magazine. Although, I would like to read the James Herriot books; I've read some of the stories as excerpts (sp?) in other books.


----------



## REO (Jan 3, 2012)

I just read the SK book 11/22/63. I really enjoyed it!


----------



## sfmini (Jan 3, 2012)

I love all of the books by Nevada Barr, especially the Anna Pigeon series.

All of the Sue Grafton books starting with A is for Alibi

Everything by Lee Child.

For non fiction two are on my list of must haves, Top Screwups Doctors Make and How to Avoid Them, and Doctor, Your Patient Will See You Now.

Love the Jane Smiley books too.


----------



## Jill (Jan 3, 2012)

Love reading the input here!

Yes, 11/22/63 is about JFK and it was really good!

Having a backlog of books I think will be really good is the best feeling and like I said, over the years, most of my book recommendations are from the members here


----------



## Davie (Jan 3, 2012)

You will love the Janet Evonavich "Stephanie Plum" series. She is up to book 18 and that does not include 3 other "Plum" books that are not numbered within the series. I have read through #14 so back to the used bookstore for 15-17.

I also saw a teaser on the television last night for a movie based on her first Stephanie Plum book which is also title the same as the book "One for the Money". Will be out mid month I beleive. Well have to go see it.


----------



## susanne (Jan 3, 2012)

.I'm with Lizzie on the classics!I spent much of my summer re-reading Jane Austen (Emma, Mansfield Park, Sense and Sensibility, Pride and Prejudice, etc.), the Brontes, Thomas Hardy (Tess of the D'Urbervilles) and my favorite, The Forsyte Saga, by John Galsworthy. This is just a start.

As for contemporary writing, I lean toward literary fiction -- future classics. Topping my list is Ann Patchett's State of Wonder. Fantastic -- beautifully written plus loads of intrigue and adventure. I loved The Paris Wife, by Paula McLain -- a fictional take on the life of Ernest Hemingway's first wife, Hadley. I love anything by Molly Gloss (Jump Off Creek, Hearts of Horses).

For nonfiction, I highly recommend The Dressage Chronicles, by Karen McGoldrick. Well-written and extremely enjoyable.

For popular novels, I love the early Janet Evonavich books. I haven't been as thrilled about the later ones.


----------



## Jill (Jan 3, 2012)

Susanne, I risk horrifying you only because you might also crack a smile... I haven't listened to it yet, but I did buy Pride and Prejudice and Zombies (link) through Audible



Unabridged, of course... wouldn't want to miss anything


----------



## TangoMango (Jan 3, 2012)

Davie said:


> You will love the Janet Evonavich "Stephanie Plum" series. She is up to book 18 and that does not include 3 other "Plum" books that are not numbered within the series. I have read through #14 so back to the used bookstore for 15-17.
> 
> I also saw a teaser on the television last night for a movie based on her first Stephanie Plum book which is also title the same as the book "One for the Money". Will be out mid month I beleive. Well have to go see it.



LOVE LOVE LOVE The Stephanie Plum series.


----------



## Bingo's Buck (Jan 3, 2012)

Chosen by a horse by Susan Richards is a good book to read for long hours on end. I am currently reading Horse Whisperer by Nicolas Evans which is also really good.


----------



## susanne (Jan 3, 2012)

.

Thanks, Jill -- that sounds like a crackup -- and they have it for Kindle! (Does Kindle market "snort guards?")

Jane Austen is a natural for send-ups...I have to greatly englarge the text in order to read, so one of her complex sentences can require three or four page turns.

I think you and I are safe discussing horses, dogs, gross-outs, adult beverages and zombies! The list grows...


----------



## sfmini (Jan 4, 2012)

Susanne, you will be most happy to know that Explosive Eighteen has Janet back in her rare fighting form. I had missed the feel of the earlier books as well, but kept faithful to her anyway and 18 was worth the wait.

The new movie One For The Money comes out on January 27, I'll be beating a path to see it as soon as it comes out.


----------



## Margo_C-T (Jan 4, 2012)

I got "11/22/63"for Christmas, and am about 3/4 of the way through it...and LOVING it! Stephen King has done it again!! I'd recently been re-reading a bunch of King's books(I own nearly every one,I think...except anything written 'strictly' for E books, as I don't and don't plan to have, a Kindle or similar.) Including several of his 'Richard Bachman' books, I think I've read about 8-10 in recent months. Have read 'The Stand' at least three times over the years(believe it's perhaps his BEST work??...at least, so far!)

I'd have completed the new one, but have spent many hours having to 'dig out' from recent heavy snows...by my own two hands. Got 'caught out', believing weathermen who stated that we here in NM would have another 'La Nina' winter, so hadn't taken on the considerable job of mounting the snow blower(HEAVY!) onto my garden tractor, so when we had three big storms in a row, I wasn't prepared.Neighbor came w/ his tractor and cleared my 'short' driveway so my kids could get here at Christmas, which I certainly appreciated...but, he also piled snow right in the center of the REST of the drive...creating additional hard work for me! I surely learned my lesson!!

I've heard that 'The Help' is really good; hope to get to read it soon...I don't generally buy hardcover books, though, so will wait until I can find it in paperback.

Otherwise, I like 'light' mystery/drama by James Patterson, Jonathan Kellerman, Dean Koontz, and similar.

Margo


----------



## Jill (Jan 4, 2012)

It's great to know so many readers





Has anyone here read Kelley Armstrong's books? I thought they sounded good and got a collection of hers (audio), but haven't listened yet. They're on the back burner but hoping they will be good when I finish Cornwell's and Evanovich's series. Gotta fit the new Dean Koontz in there some place, too





One author I really, really like is Joe Hil (SK's son). I thought his book, Horns, was awesome and also liked Heart-Shaped Box.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Jan 4, 2012)

All of you readers and no one has a shelfari? Lol. I am obsessed with reading! I have tons of books and a whole lot more on my wishlist. My poor hubby doesnt even have to ask what I want for birthdays or Christmases, he just wants to know 'how many'.  I am going through a Young Adult phase right now, and I hope to start the Blood Coven series after I finish my current book.


----------



## Jill (Jan 4, 2012)

I hadn't heard of Shelfari before now. I googled it and it sounds like a really neat idea!


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Jan 4, 2012)

I love it! You get your own personal bookshelf (through amazon) and add all the books you read/own, then you can hook up with friends, and keep up with what they are reading. Perfect for a bookworm who's always on the lookout for something new to read. You can converse about the books on each others wall (kinda like a novel based facebook). I don't talk to people often but I do like to follow what others are reading. If you start a bookshelf, let me know so I can 'follow' you.


----------



## susanne (Jan 5, 2012)

sfmini said:


> Susanne, you will be most happy to know that Explosive Eighteen has Janet back in her rare fighting form. I had missed the feel of the earlier books as well, but kept faithful to her anyway and 18 was worth the wait.
> 
> The new movie One For The Money comes out on January 27, I'll be beating a path to see it as soon as it comes out.


That's great to know, Jody -- have to add that to my wish list!

Who will be playing Stephanie in the movie? And who is directing?


----------



## jacks'thunder (Jan 5, 2012)

I think it's Kathren Heigel(sp?) playing Stephanie, But directing? I just saw the trailer last night and it looked fun!


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Jan 5, 2012)

Just finished the book The Help by Kathryn Stocket. It's well known as most of you know it was made into a movie. I actually saw the movie before i read the book. They are both wonderful and I recommend you read and see the movie!






Now for you cat lovers I am reading a new book called Cleo by Helen Brown. It's said to be the next Marley and Me. Though that made me not really want to read it as I read Marley and Me and saw the movie and bawled my eyes out! Maybe I'm just a softy



So far the book is great so I recommend it.


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Jan 5, 2012)

Bingo said:


> Chosen by a horse by Susan Richards is a good book to read for long hours on end. I am currently reading Horse Whisperer by Nicolas Evans which is also really good.


Wonderful book! Sad....but wonderful!


----------



## susanne (Jan 5, 2012)

Now that you mention cats, be sure to check out:

Making Rounds with Oscar: The Extraordinary Gift of an Ordinary Cat by David Dosa

It's the true account of a cat who lives in a nursing home and a doctor (the author) whose life and beliefs are changed by this feline.


----------



## Debby - LB (Jan 6, 2012)

LOVE LOVE LOVE the Stephanie Plum books! I'm reading #17 now, I like most all of the popular ones mentioned in this topic as well.. BIG Stephen King fan and most of James Pattersons. 

I'm a big Western book reader too and have read everything by Zane Gray. Louis L'Amour was OK but not my favorite. Right now my favorite western author is William Johnstone, so far I love All the series he has put out.


----------



## Matt73 (Jan 6, 2012)

RescueMini said:


> I finally finished the Inheritance Cycle (Eragon) and loved it. I'm not usually one for fantasy, but I found myself being wrapped up in the books and not being able to put them down. (Finished the first three books in a week and the last book in less than 44 hours).


Thanks...Just downloaded it on my Kobo; I think that will be my Mexico reading


----------



## Jill (May 16, 2012)

I just wanted to chime back in here and thank the LB folks who told me about the Stephanie Plum books! I am almost done with #18, and have the two "Diesel" books I'm going to read next, and then pick another series to enjoy. It was a blast being able to read them all back to back but now, you know, I won't appreciate a cliff hanger ending on #18 as much as I did on 1-17 when I could start the next book immedially after the prior


----------



## ohmt (May 17, 2012)

I'm going to have to pick up a few of those to read! I'm running low on books to read this summer-will have to go through this thread and write a few down


----------



## Danielle_E. (May 17, 2012)

Well I read the Hunger Games trilogy which I loved. I have read the Stephanie Plum series, all 18 of them and really really enjoyed. I went to the movie, the first book, and was thoroughly disappointed with poor acting. I am reading a trilogy now, the erotica books the first being 50 shades of gray and am not very impressed. I am not a prude by any means but the erotica parts are getting old if you know what I mean. I will finish the trilogy, only because I bought the books but I truly do not recommend them.


----------



## Margo_C-T (May 20, 2012)

I haven't read all this thread(as I usually do before posting), but see that the most recent entries are very recent, and so is my acquisition of the latest Stephen King book...which I am halfway through, and LOVING it! Called 'a Dark Tower novel', it is titled "The WInd Through the Keyhole" and it is compelling reading! I hope he will do more on this theme( a return to the world of Roland and his group of followers, basically!) Jill, a head's up to you and all other King fans here!!

Margo


----------



## Sonya (May 20, 2012)

Just downloaded Stephanie Plum book 1 for my kindle. 18 of them ey? That should keep me busy for a while! I like Stephen King too....let me get through these 18 first....lol.

Thanks for the heads up on the 50 shades of gray....I was considering trying it, I will cross that one from my list.


----------



## vickie gee (May 20, 2012)

Hoping to soon pick up Her Mother's Hope and the conclusion Her Daughter's Dream by Francine Rivers. I am spoiled by audio books and unfortunately with these two will be paperback and I will have to read. _Bummer!_


----------



## Jill (May 20, 2012)

I also appreciate the heads up about the Grey books as I was thinking of them, too.

Plum is so much fun!!! I wish I had 18 more to read (well, listen to!).

I've got the audio downloaded for the Wind Through The Keyhole and hadn't started it yet. I'm almost done with the latest Sookie Stackhouse Novel (#12), so will start the new SK one -- probably tonight. I had been thinking about holding off. I was (maybe one of the few who was) statisfied very much with the ending of the Dark Tower series. I loved the ending and thnk I got it... I am thinking this is like #4.5 in order of events, and I wasn't sure I would get back into it easily and remember what was happening with who back then, but probably will (???). Roland is my favorite fictional character



I've loved the series, nearly on a religious level, and thought it was complete so hadn't totally gotten my head around another one. From what Margo says, it sounds like I'll love it and be wanting more afterall


----------



## Matt73 (May 20, 2012)

I'm reading "The Passage" by Justin Cronin. WOW!!! Jill! You would LOVE it!


----------



## Sonya (May 20, 2012)

Oh yes Matt, I read that last year and fixing to read it again soon, part 2 comes out this fall I believe...awesome book!


----------



## Matt73 (May 20, 2012)

. Beautifully written, thought-provoking, tension-filled epic novel....


----------



## Jill (May 20, 2012)

Thanks, Matt and Sonya! I will use my next Audible credits to get The Passage. It sounds like a great book!


----------



## REO (May 20, 2012)

I have the S.K. book The Wind Through the Keyhole. But I'm not reading it.

*I*, yes me, is on the cover of the UK version dust jacket and I have a copy coming from the UK (thanks to a lovely lady) and I'm waiting until it comes to read it!


----------



## Jill (May 21, 2012)

Robin, that is so cool!!!!!!!!


----------



## Charley (May 21, 2012)

Really neat, Robin. You will have to scan in the cover so we can see!

I just finished The Wind Through the Keyhole and it was an ok read. I'm sure it is just me but to me the SK newer books are not as good as the older ones.

I am reading the second book of the Millenium Trilogy, The Girl Who Played with Fire and am really enjoying it.


----------



## Jill (May 21, 2012)

Lois, I think those will be next up for me after the Keyhole. I've been trying to decide between those and the Hunger Games? And will be reading The Passage soon, too. It gives me a cozy feeling to have a backlog of good books!!!


----------



## Riverrose28 (May 21, 2012)

Well i love to read, problem is the farm. You know how rednecks have a gun rack in the back window of their pickup, well I keep books in the sleeves behind the seats, so I can read while hubby drives to sales, shows, etc. seems to be the only time I have avaliable. Right now the book in the truck is by Chevy Stevens, at least I think that is the author, duh! Can't even remember the name, but I did read a quarter of it last weekend, and it's about a woman and her daughter, we're going to Ohio this weekend so maybe I'll get to read some more and get back to you guys with the title. I love the scenery but hate the D.C beltway and 270 so that is when I read, it's so much better then being scared to death of idiot drivers.


----------



## Sonya (May 21, 2012)

Jill, I'd go with Larsson's books....way better than the Hunger Games IMO.


----------



## Jill (May 21, 2012)

That sounds like a plan, Sonya... and I thought to check with the guy I get a lot of audio books from, and he does have The Passage which I'm going to download later today, I think. So, I don't have to wait for my new credits from Audible. So maybe that one? Or Keyhole? Or the Larsson series? I love knowing there's more good books to enjoy



... I think it's less than 30 minutes left on the latest Sookie book.


----------



## bcody (May 21, 2012)

I loved the Passage and already preorder The Twelve. Larsson series was very good. Not sure what I will read next.


----------



## Jill (May 22, 2012)

I was able to get the download of The Passage to work last night. I started the Millenium series... I was up late listening to it last night, and to and from the office today. I wasn't sure i liked it at first, but it is getting good now!


----------



## vickie gee (May 31, 2012)

My next book to read is one of hub's paperback westerns out of his stash. It is by Zane Grey. The setting is in Mormon country. I never gave much thought to Mormons until Romney came on the scene and now their wedding customs are in discussion on here as well so no doubt it will be both entertaining and enlightening reading.

It is titled RIDERS OF THE PURPLE SAGE.


----------



## Jill (Jun 1, 2012)

I had to give up on The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo. I just couldn't get into the book



I was almost halfway through it and didn't look forward to reading it each day/night.



wish i did like it because lots of my friends and even sister did.


----------



## Charley (Jun 1, 2012)

Some books are like that even when we expect them to be good. Let us know what you are reading next.

I just finished the third book of the Millenium trilogy and loved them all.

I just started reading White Seed, The Untold Story of the Lost Colony of Roanoke by Paul Clayton. Will let you know if I liked it when I have finished it. It is a total change from what I have been reading.


----------



## Jill (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm reading a series now that I am loving. It's not heavy reading, but just so much fun and I just love it.

Molly Harper's "Nice Girls" series. I'm on #4, which is the most recent of the series. The maicharacterser reminds me so much of Janet Evanovich's Stephanie Plum (if she were wittier and had fangs!) that I looked on the internet to see if others thought Molly Harper might be a pen name... The writing style feels so similar as well. The books are funny, and suspenseful with some surprises. The characters are so easy to get into and care about.

NEXT UP: The Passage. Cued up on my phone, ready to roll



Then, the Keyhole book


----------



## Jill (Jun 2, 2012)

Lois, let me know how you like that Roanoke Colony book. That's something that has fascinated me since I was in elementary school!


----------



## Charley (Jun 12, 2012)

Yesterday, I finished White Seed, The Untold Story of the Lost Colony of Roanoke by Paul Clayton, It was a nice read. Not a "can't put it down" story but a good summer read....a good story about what could have happened.

Now I am starting Beneath the Same Sky by David Remirez. We went to New Mexico in April and were stopped at a checkpoint by the border patrol (we were near the Mexico border). So I think it will be an interesting read.

btw...I loved New Mexico! It was so pretty and the people we met were friendly...although I think most of them were tourists like us. lol


----------



## Jill (Jun 14, 2012)

Lois, both the books you mention sound good to me!

On our road trip today, H and I listened to about 2/3 of The Hunger Games. He really likes it, and I do, too


----------



## ozymandias (Jun 20, 2012)

Just started The Origin of Species by Charles Darwin (again)

One of my favorite books! Highly recommended.


----------



## vickie gee (Jun 20, 2012)

I noticed in Sam's Club today that Janet Evanovich has an audio on some characters Lizzie and Diesel? That is new to me. I have to do all the Stephanie Plum ones first...have only done one and it was amazing. I bought it in a used book store next to my hotel while I was at grandson's state ball tournament. Stephanie Plum reminds me way too much of me. When men at work say something out of line to me I ask myself WWSPS (what would Stephanie Plum say?) Then I speak and insult them and they are all the more determined to show a display of unwarranted redneck charm. I think Stephanie is trapped inside me. I KNOW what she is going to say even before I read it.


----------



## Jill (Jun 21, 2012)

Vickie -- That book is a take off on those "Between the Plums" "Holiday" novellas from the Stephanie Plum series. Diesel is in each of those four books. Then his books are Wicked Appetite (is that the one you got?) and Wicked Business (which comes out in audio, I think, on June 26!). I have the first one and am waiting to listen to it until the second one is out. I like the Diesel character! He has / is supernatural, which isn't like any of the Plum books other than those four Holiday novellas, but not in a far out / hard to relate to way. I thought the holiday novellas were seamless extensions of the basic Plum series. Love them!!!

The Novellas are: Visions of Sugar Plums (Plum 8.5), Plum Lovin (Plum 12.5), Plum Lucky (Plum 13.5) and Plum Spooky (Plum 14.5)


----------

